# FS: Extremely Rare Plant - Pogostemon erectus PRICE DROP 3/$10 or 7/$20



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*PRICE DROP 3/$10 or 7/$20*

I have a few nice stems of Pogostemon erectus available for sale. It is $5/stem or 5/$20. I have very limited supplies.... so first come first serve.

Here are a few stems in my 15 gallon:



















*For P/U only (Broadway/Commercial).
PM me if interested.*

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful plants.as usual


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

saw the plants last night. truly awesome and very healthy looking


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I was just about to ask you what plant that was when I saw it in your thread  Is it diffulcult to keep?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> I was just about to ask you what plant that was when I saw it in your thread  Is it diffulcult to keep?


Here is a care link from Aquatic Plant Central.

I hope that helps !

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Beautiful plant, do you know if it'll bloom withought high humidity

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> Beautiful plant, do you know if it'll bloom withought high humidity


I've never seen a Pogostemon bloom but I grow all my plants submerged.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I still have a few stems left !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Stuart, how does care for this plant compare to the other kind of pogostemon that you gave me? Because that one grows like a weed for me, it's truly amazing.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Hey, Stuart, how does care for this plant compare to the other kind of pogostemon that you gave me? Because that one grows like a weed for me, it's truly amazing.


As far as stem plants go, I think it's the slowest growing one I've kept. It's definitely NOT a weed. I suggest a good nutritious substrate for sure .

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Only a few stems left. This is a slower growing plant.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Will come by at 7 pm tonight... see you later Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

cdsgo1974 said:


> Will come by at 7 pm tonight... see you later Stuart


I'll see you then, Chris !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I still have a few stems left      !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a beautiful and stunning plant (and even as a fine leafed plant, it is NOT an algae magnet). I still have a few stems left .

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Just as Stuart said, this is truly a beautiful plant. I bought 3 stems a week ago and they are doing very well. Money well spent! If an idiot like me can keep them alive and healthy, just imagine the result you'll get with yours


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*PRICE DROP 3/$10 or 7/$20*

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Fish_Assassin (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey stewaurt what's that plant in front of the rock? 
Thanks


----------



## arowana_keeper (Oct 28, 2011)

Fish_Assassin said:


> Hey stewaurt what's that plant in front of the rock?
> Thanks


It's an Eriocaulon, but not sure the exact species though.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some of these plants in my completely neglected aquariums and they are super easy to grow! Wow!


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

Morainy said:


> I have some of these plants in my completely neglected aquariums and they are super easy to grow! Wow!


Are you referring to the Pogostemon Erectus?
Are you using CO2?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish_Assassin said:


> Hey stewaurt what's that plant in front of the rock?
> Thanks


It is Eriocaulon sp 'China', although I keep having my Erios flower prematurely so they don't get full first 



Morainy said:


> I have some of these plants in my completely neglected aquariums and they are super easy to grow! Wow!


Yes Maureen is refering to P. erectus (I sold her some as a test) for a non-CO2 tank. 



Passthesalt said:


> Are you referring to the Pogostemon Erectus?
> Are you using CO2?


Yes, Maureen is refering to Pogostemon erectus !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Passthesalt,

Yes, I am referring to the Pogostemon erectus. It's in a few of my tanks right now, all different (gravel substrate, sand substrate, Eco Complete), all with low to medium light (eg. Eclipse 12 gallon with stock light), all treated with my usual benign neglect. All doing well! I've never used CO2 in any tank -- it's way beyond me.

I received some Pogostemon stellatus from Stuart a couple of years ago and it grows very fast. I've given miles of it away in that time, and still have plenty. It seems to do well in every tank, too. My tanks are low light, so it stays green and doesn't get the purplish tops that it gets in other tanks.

Because of that, I thought I'd try the pogostemon erectus even though there was a good chance that I'd kill it. But, it's doing very well!


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Morainy. I appreciate the info.
Cheers


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I still have a few stems available !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

